# Help with lumps on Betta



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I posted this in my 'Male acting very strange' thread but no-one seems to be answering so I'm posting a new thread to address the problem. My male betta has what looks like a large lump on the top of his head between his eyes, exactly where his labyrinth organ is. I've taken a good look at it and it kind of looks like it's the folds of his labyrinth organ that are inflamed but I can't tell for sure and I can't take any pictures. He doesn't seem to be having any problem breathing or swimming just looks like he has a massive pimple on his head.


Can anyone suggest something I can treat him with or something I can do?

Even some suggestions as to what it might be would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have had bettas that get lumps and bumps. Some resolve by themselves some not. I had an old betta that had a tumor growing out of his mouth. When He got to the stage where he couldn't eat anymore I euthanized him.
Do you use melafix?
Some people say it burns the labyrinth organ and won't use it on bettas.
Maybe just keep changing the water or add a little salt and see where that goes.There is a web page that deals with lumps and bumps and has lots of pics of weird things fish get . Cannot remember the name just now. Will post if i find it.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Pandora's aquarium--- fishpalace.org


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

No I don't use melafix. I already added salt to his water and did a water change but none of that seems to be helping. It seems a tiny bit smaller today and he's still eating and breathing and whatnot so I doubt whatever it is is going to be fatal. Thanks for the response Mousey


----------



## bluemooonie (Apr 30, 2007)

*lumpy betta*

Hi anas,

I also found a weird lump on my betta last night. I don't know anything about betta anatomy so I'm not really sure of the technical location of the lump, but it looked like it was swollen on it's chin or neck region, under it's mouth. I was worried it was constipation or dropsy, but I wasn't sure how to tell. This morning it had disappated however. If you or any one else has any info, it would be really helpful! btw - anas, my fish looks a lot like the one you have in your profile pic!

Thanks,

Mimi


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Mimi, It's wierd how they get little lumps hey! The one mine had is gone now. Took about a week or so to clear up and he's doing well now. Which picture are you referring to? I've got 2 pics in my profile. Do you mean the red one in my avatar <<<<<<<<<<< (under my name there to the left) or the one of a blue/red looking fish on my actual profile page?


----------

